# Alum creek?



## seppy61 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi folks, was wondering if anyone would be able to help me out a little. I am making my first trip to Alum this weekend to bass fish and was wondering if anyone could atleast point me in the direction of where to start looking. Not asking for anyones secret spots or lures just any info in general would be great to save me some time because I live over an hr away. Thank's


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

Alum has been fishing really tough.
Sept. is not a good month for many of our waters.
A 2 day turney this past weekend was won with 8 lbs.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Use a neutral colored crank... I like using one that goes to about 8' and control the depth with my retrieve. Last time I was up there, I caught Smallies on shallow flats off the main lake. Little warmer though when I was there. Going to try tomorrow if the stars align right.


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

PM sent

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I would not drive an hour to fish alum for bass. This place has been tough as nails the last couple weeks. There is a large tournament there saturday so it will be crowded. Sunday would be a better day to go if you don't want 75 boats on the lake. Not trying to be so negative but this place has been very dissapointing lately. It will fish much better once the water cools down to the 50's. A lot of fish are suspended and hard to catch. I bet more saugeye guys trolling and spooning are catching more bass than the ones targeting them. No doubt you can take a small bait and toss it along the dam and rocks where the roads cross but most will be 8 to 10 inch fish with an occasional keeper. Nice size fish(bass) have been pretty rare. Maybe this rain today has got them biting. Who knows.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Brownfish89 said:


> Alum has been fishing really tough.
> Sept. is not a good month for many of our waters.
> A 2 day turney this past weekend was won with 8 lbs.


8.97 and I lost a good 3lber that would have pushed it close to 12lb. Tough bite. Fished wood with a small jig n craw. Flats are off. Take what the lake is giving you now. Good advice by Marshall.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

+1 on Marshall's advice! He (and I) know first hand how tough it's been over the past month!!

Pick a different lake! Trust us!!!


----------



## seppy61 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thx guys. Just pre fishing for a small club classic that is there on the 20th. Sounds like it is as tough as it is here around zanesville. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

we caught 4 keeper size bass today in all that rain on shad raps chrome clown and perch colors off points and rip rap....goodluck guys... saw about 6-7 other bass boats our fishing , we were targeting saugeye and got a few, and 8 nice crappie


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Seppy61 - Alum has had a tremendous amount of pressure that last three weeks with a tournament on it all three weekends. However, the good thing is, the water is cooling off and the shad are starting to move. The bass should start to really turn on and feed - I would fish the points that are holding shad. Good Luck this weekend.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

How many accidental Muskie were caught during those three tourneys? Feel free to PM me as we have a Southwest Ohio Muskie Assoc outing there tomorrow.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

A little late but i can tell you the musky's are not in shallow cuts or coves. Most i heard were caught in main lake near deep wood or points.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

We had 22 people yesterday at the outing and 1 muskie caught. Boy, the lake is as low as I've ever fished it but I've only been there 3 times. 

Marshall, you are correct sir, we couldn't find anything in the coves.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

We fished it yesterday and watched quite a few muskie guys troll around. Slim, Steelhauler and I were out looking for crappie. We think the muskie bite is going to be WAY down for awhile, along with the nice saugeye bite. Seems like there has been a lot of lost fish and it is going to take some time to recover. 
The crappie are doing very well in the lake right now, seems to be on the upswing. Fished yesterday and caught over 20 keepers in a few hours. 
ying


----------



## Mattk22 (Jul 13, 2012)

I got out for about 90 minutes yesterday for some bass. I didn't even see many on my graphs. It is really bad out there. that is the second time I have gone out and haven't even gotten a bite. Now, I didn't hit the spots I really wanted to, was trying out a new boat I got and wanted to tool around some, but still it is ridiculously hard for bass right now, for me at least. 

Dovan's, were you north or south of Cheshire bridge?


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Matt, your not alone. 60 teams this past Saturday and only about 10 limits. winner had 9.84lbs. If i remember right 6 and change got in the money. Yep something wrong with this place! Tourney results the last few years kinda reflect this.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Mattk22 said:


> I got out for about 90 minutes yesterday for some bass. I didn't even see many on my graphs. It is really bad out there. that is the second time I have gone out and haven't even gotten a bite. Now, I didn't hit the spots I really wanted to, was trying out a new boat I got and wanted to tool around some, but still it is ridiculously hard for bass right now, for me at least.
> 
> Dovan's, were you north or south of Cheshire bridge?


South. Have not been up there as the stars did not align last week. Fish I did catch that day were not of any size.


----------

